# 100 Favorites: # 87



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15
Maksim Shostakovich, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra (Angel/Melodiya LP)*










I own a dozen recordings of this brilliant, odd, mocking symphony. I've heard many more. I don't think any other performance has equaled the powerfully strange impact of the premiere recording, conducted by the composer's son Maksim Shostakovich.

Scandalously, this 1972 Melodiya recording hasn't ever been issued on CD. If you admire Shostakovich's music and you still have a turntable, I would urge you to find this LP. It ranks among the very best DSCH recordings ever made. If you're no longer spinning vinyl, you could turn to Ashkenazy/RPO (Decca), Barshai/WDR SO (Brilliant Classics), or Kondrashin/Moscow PO (Alto/Melodiya). These are fine alternative versions -- even if they don't quite capture the uncanny combination of ironic jest and grey grimness that Maksim Shostakovich does.

UPDATE:
I just found this recording on YouTube. To hear the opening movement, go to 



.


----------

